# Deer meets [email protected] MPH= Caution:graphic



## yamahammer (Aug 7, 2004)

Somewhere on a Texas Highway............


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

That Is Gross!!!


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

****!!!

I hope the driver is OK...


Jerry


----------



## Suthsayer (Sep 27, 2004)

*The other deer called him Poppy, he had an explosive personality!*

:fireworks Man! Thats ****! I just started eating my Chewy Granola bar! And I clicked on this! I did pretty well though, just on my key board! Yeah that does not boad well for the driver! I hope he/she, they, are alright!


----------



## Suthsayer (Sep 27, 2004)

At least the Kleenex box stayed in place, makes for easy clean up!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

at least you werent eating a cherry pie . that is gross, thanks for posting it.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Unbelievable. I hope the driver ducked.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

2 things I noticed, 1. why did airbag not deploy 2. Key missing and is in off position, this hopefully tells me driver was okay enough to turn off car and take out key.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

And I thought hollywood was making up and exaggerating(sp) ,all that blood splatter in picture shows.
That is alot of blood for that quick of an impact.
Amazing!!!!!


----------



## yamahammer (Aug 7, 2004)

Regulator, I don't know much of the details of what happened to the driver. Re: Airbag deploying- I guess car didn't decelerate quick enough on impact to trip the mercury switch in the airbag. Looks like the deer kindof went through the car instead of sticking in the grill, a little softer impact. Looks like just the contents of the body cavity actually went inside the car. The deer was cut in half by the metal at top of windshield, and the softer insides of the deer went through, like breaking an egg. I have a few more pics, but they are even grosser(is that a word?) than the pics I posted.


----------



## yamahammer (Aug 7, 2004)

*Front portion of deceased deer*

The rest of the deer--- minus soft organs-heart,lungs,spleen,liver,stomach, intestines, recently consumed corn, and more...Many of these are visible inside the car in some of the really gross pics I have of this accident scene--including corn......


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

I have a hard time believing this. Where are the guts? Why just the pretty blood?

I have hit a few deer with my dodge. I hit one going 70mph, and it was obliterated. Most of the blood was on the road, and my undercarriage was coated in his last dinner. It was a blood/guts mixture everywhere. 

I have a front end replacement bumper, so the 2 deer I have hit went under the truck after impact. I had no problems, and drove away unharmed from both events. I could not imagine hitting one in a car. 

This is the main reason my wife and I both drive big trucks. I drive a 4x4 2500 dodge, and she drives a 4x4 f-250.


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

Those pics are awesome, post more if you have them. I hope the driver is doing okay.


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

*More Gore*



yamahammer said:


> I have a few more pics, but they are even grosser(is that a word?) than the pics I posted.


Well come on......post em. Or send them to me

I too hope everyone made it out o.k.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

another observatin in the last picture with the headrest, isn't that supposed to be where your head sits, why is the blood splattered there. I guess this means the driver DUCKED........????????


----------



## yamahammer (Aug 7, 2004)

*I'll probably get jumped for posting the other pics anyway*

Ok, here goes.. it's pretty sick.......
Heart is bottom left, looks like lung and some intestines and contents bottom right, notice corn as well. Back liftgate of SUV stopped the flight of much of the soft organs.


----------



## yamahammer (Aug 7, 2004)

*And Another..*

Looks like a piece of lung in the seat, piece of the liver on floor, lower right.


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

at least the quarters are still good, maybe even pre tenderized.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

I'm not buying it. Why are the head rests still upright on the front seats, and the ones in the back are knocked down? Way too much blood also. I have cut the jugulars on cattle hanging on the line in a slaughter plant and never had that much blood.


----------



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

YammaHammer, can you please email me pictures 004, 007,008, and any others of this accident you might have? Thanks!
I decided to save the pics just in case. Being a medic for 14 years I tend to save photos like this.

Please email to [email protected].

Kay


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

sight cast, that is what I was thinking. Would have to be a 500lb deer


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

there's enough gut and blood in a decent sized deer to make that mess. take the gallons left in a bucket/tub after dressing a deer htrow it in a blender and there's plenty to make a mess like that.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I suppose so, with all the right conditions it could happen and probably really did. Once when I was younger, I tossed a milkshake out the window, it hit the rearview mirrow of a semi on the side of the road and somehow managed to cover the front windsheild and side window.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Argo said:


> Once when I was younger,.


Like a year ago younger? LMAo J/K............................later,Dave


----------



## wacowade (May 27, 2004)

*not impossible*

Anyone consider that that some of that in the back seat may have come from the driver. I have worked car accidents for local television for 10 years and seen very graphic images like this many times. That amount of blood wouldnt be uncommon. Horrible to imagine, but not impossible. I shot an accident just outside Waco back in 1996 where a horse had gotten loose from a trailer and wandered out onto a highway.. A local prom had just ended and the prom king and queen hit the horse square on at 70 + mph in a big Chevy Silverado and it was much worse than this. Both driver and passenger were decappitated and the horse looked like it was hit with and anti aircraft gun. The trucks engine was in the front seat where the torso of the 2 peple used to be. Not a pretty site if you can imagine.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

What did he score? Who got the horns? 

These are the questions that really need to me asked.


----------



## Suthsayer (Sep 27, 2004)

I think you guys are on acid. Why so parranoid if it is real or not. how could you...Better, why would you fake this. Come on!


----------



## James Herman (Aug 7, 2004)

*?*

Did the deer recover?


----------



## Suthsayer (Sep 27, 2004)

They better total that SUV!!!!!!


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Back to my original question, why are head rests not broke in the front?


----------



## yamahammer (Aug 7, 2004)

Sightcast, headrests aren't broke because the deer didn't go through the windshield, only the viscera. Looks like a spray pattern that stayed mostly along the roof of the car and was stopped by the back window. Looks like the driver either ducked or leaned to his/her right, as not much much gore is on right side(passenger side) of seat. I don't know the answer. If someone was to fake that shot, they would need a howitzer filled with rendering plant byproducts and a healthy charge of IMR powder to get that spray pattern. And why tear up a brand new car for something like this that would never show up in a movie? Thats the way I see it at least. Suthsayer and I are on the same page.


----------



## yamahammer (Aug 7, 2004)

Maybe backseat headrests were bent back when people were exiting the car or when someone pulled them out through the back door. There is a smear on the driver side back seat possibly caused by the knee dragging when someone was trying to exit out the back. Who knows?


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

Man,what a mess!I'm glad I wasn't driving that suv.Would have been bad enough being in the back seat.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

Looks to me like a mature buck, probably 5.5. With those short main beams (probably a 1/2 inch) he won't score very good. Look at the size of his hooves, sure looks like a 5.5 year olds hooves to me, but given that his home range is on the highway, his hooves may have worn pre-maturely...so I guess he could even be 4.5.

Unless there is a lack of mature bucks in that highways' deer herd, I'd say the driver did good by harvesting this buck...sometimes you just have to ground-chuck, I mean ground-check, them.

(Disclaimer: Of course I am being very sarcastic and mean no disrespect to anyone, this is really might not a laughing matter considering someone could have seriously been hurt or killed.)


----------



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

Supposedly this happened in Wisconsin


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

BACK SEAT HEAD REST.....

Maybe i watch to much CSI and A&E and Discovery Channel, but it looks to me like the head rest were not broken during the accident. Look at the blood splatter on the driver side head rest. If it were upright when the accident happened there would be blood drops going from top to bottom of the head rest. In the picture they go from bottom to top. 

This picture looks very real and not staged.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Neverenough said:


> BACK SEAT HEAD REST.....
> 
> Maybe i watch to much CSI and A&E and Discovery Channel, but it looks to me like the head rest were not broken during the accident. Look at the blood splatter on the driver side head rest. If it were upright when the accident happened there would be blood drops going from top to bottom of the head rest. In the picture they go from bottom to top.
> 
> This picture looks very real and not staged.


I'd take a sample of blood and get it back to Greg at the lab. Grissom will check out the deer and Nick and Warrick can process the car.

Sorry.......Favorite show: CSI


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Rb, Lmao!!!!!


----------

